# Update.. (pics)



## FoxxCola (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok, so I thought I would give you all a little progress report. This was my tegu Mushu when I first got "him" almost 2 months ago..

He was about 8 inches long here (rough estimate)










This is "him" now. I measured 17 inches about a week ago. He weighs about 200 grams (before his breakfast).









So, almost 10 inches in less than 2 months. I don't know his acutal age because the store couldn't tell me. Anyway, Is that a healthy growth rate? He has shed 3 times since I've had him, twice in two weeks. And do you think it is possible to determine "his" sex?


----------



## jntann (Jun 1, 2009)

HI. nice pics. I would guess under 6 months old looks very healthy they grow very fast. it is not long enough to tell but I guess female.


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice baby youve got there and thats a great growing rate, I cant believe how fast they grow! Did you check for the little buttons on the base of the tail yet? Its probably still too young to tell. Sometimes the buttons beging to show are around 20plus inches and sometimes not until about 3 feet. One of my tegus is 32 inches and has them.. my other tegu is 20 inches and has none yet.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 2, 2009)

nice looking GU


----------



## FoxxCola (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you for all of the nice comments everyone 

I checked for the little buttons on the base of the tail and I didn't see any. It's probably just too early to tell. That's fine though, it doesn't matter to me either way. I love him to death (not literally), he's such a little charater. I know how much everyone loves pictures, so here are some more.
Haha, sorry I am not a photographer by any means..


----------



## ColdThirst (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow it's patern and color contrast are amaizing, very nice animal


----------



## Ratchet (Jun 2, 2009)

dragonqueen4 said:


> Nice baby youve got there and thats a great growing rate, I cant believe how fast they grow! Did you check for the little buttons on the base of the tail yet? Its probably still too young to tell. Sometimes the buttons beging to show are around 20plus inches and sometimes not until about 3 feet. One of my tegus is 32 inches and has them.. my other tegu is 20 inches and has none yet.



Buttons?? what do buttons mean?? what do they feel like?? :?:


----------



## ashesc212 (Jun 3, 2009)

He's very cute!!!!


----------



## k412 (Jun 3, 2009)

He is really adorable! Great pictures. :-D


----------



## FoxxCola (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Update. (DUW!!)*

Everyone's doing it.. so I'm going to as well! More update pics. He's now 26" give or tak a little. I didn't weigh him, but he's got to be a couple of pounds. Anway, they freaking grow like weeds! So all of you people who just got their Varnyards, they wont stay that size for long!
Beginning of April he was 8"
Beginning of June he was 17"
middle of July 26"
I think that is insane, talk about growth spurt. anyways here you go!




















Still don't know if he is a male or not. I think he is starting to develop jowls though, as you can see in one of the pics. Tell me what you think!


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 17, 2009)

Woah, nice tegu! I would guess a male because I can see the jolws starting to develop. He is growing very well.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 17, 2009)

good lookin tupinambis gettin big awesome job your doing.


----------



## FoxxCola (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Update! (TONS of pics)*

Yay, more pictures! Lounging in the sun. I think he is around 30" now. AND he thinks he's a kitty. What a hard life he lives  But really, he is a doll and he loves attention.

Enjooooy! 






































And in his temporary bin haha. This is how I find him in the morning.


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 25, 2009)

That is AMAZING! What a beautiful Tegu! Looks like a lady to me, at that size and no jowls.

You did a great job!


----------



## Terry (Sep 25, 2009)

Your Gu is amazing looking. The growth seem's great from what I've seen, even though im new to Gu's. Where about's in ontario are you, I dont know alot of people on forum's that are from this part of Canada. Man I hope mine grow's lots like your's.


----------



## teguboy77 (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice tegu by the way,yeah they grow like weeds lol,some of the tegus i've owned that didn't hibernate like some males i had almost were 36'' in 6 months.The argentine i bought from bobby which is a male is growing like crazy is getting big as well.All the tegus i've bought from bobby seem to grow really fast good stock which he has the best stock around in my opinion.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 25, 2009)

He's beautiful and real mellow, very nice


----------



## FoxxCola (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you for all of the nice comments!



Terry said:


> Your Gu is amazing looking. The growth seem's great from what I've seen, even though im new to Gu's. Where about's in ontario are you, I dont know alot of people on forum's that are from this part of Canada. Man I hope mine grow's lots like your's.



I live about an hour North of you, in Gravenhurst. I don't know of many people from Ontario on the Forums, just a few. Did you go to the Mississauga expo?


----------



## HorseCaak (Sep 26, 2009)

Do you have any video footage of Mushu? If not, put some up on Youtube and post a link!


----------



## FoxxCola (Sep 26, 2009)

Acutally, that is a really good idea. My camera sucks though... :S But I will make a video for sure.


----------



## Herplings (Sep 26, 2009)

He looks great Foxx. Keep up the good work!

Will be awesome to see him in another year!


----------



## FoxxCola (Oct 2, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> That is AMAZING! What a beautiful Tegu! Looks like a lady to me, at that size and no jowls.
> 
> You did a great job!



Thanks!

And nope, I am 110% certain that he is male. He does have buttons at the base of his tail, and pretty big jowls actually, although it doesn't look like it in the pictures. It's probably just the way I am holding him or the way he is laying down.


----------



## jikkyo (Dec 27, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking, but where did you manage to find a hatchling Tegu in Canada... lol I'm in BC and having a hard time.

Leo


----------



## Pikey (Jan 30, 2010)

to me it almost looks like a RedxB&W (it's the coloring as a baby)
But thats one awesome looking little guy


----------



## FoxxCola (Jan 30, 2010)

jikkyo said:


> If you don't mind me asking, but where did you manage to find a hatchling Tegu in Canada... lol I'm in BC and having a hard time.
> 
> Leo



I actually just randomly found him at a local pet store. I was super lucky, they are REALLY hard to come by in my area.



Pikey said:


> to me it almost looks like a RedxB&W (it's the coloring as a baby)
> But thats one awesome looking little guy



Thanks! And he very well could be.. I have no idea where he came from before he ended up at the pet store.


I'm going to get some new pics up very soon, so you guys can see how much more he's grown! And maybe a couple of Youtube videos as well.


----------

